# Motorola surfboard 5120 modem



## tmw8706 (Jul 2, 2005)

I just bought the 5120 modem and the self install kit for Comcast Cable Internet. I followed all instructions, and it won't allow me to access the web. The power, recieve, send and pc activity lights all light up. But the send button flashes and the online light doesn't even light up. Any suggestions on what's wrong? I'm running XP.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Did the modem come from Comcast?

You may need to call them either way. Sounds like it is not set up to work on their system.


----------



## BellaireBob (Mar 7, 2006)

hook up modem turn on first then turn on pc
Try CMD Prompt! Then IPCONFIG


""""Connection-Specific DNS Suffix : xxx.xxx.comcast.net"""" needed!
Look for IP Address other-than internal '192.168.01' Modem Default!
type ipconfig/release to release modem ip address
then type ipconfig/renew to renew ip address
If You see anything "COMCAST" on Ipconfig Call 1-800-COMCAST
Give Phone Rep Your Account # and they will help the rest of the way.


----------



## Cynicize (Jul 19, 2005)

Call Comcast to do two things. One, make sure they even support that modem. And if they do, two, give them your mac address on the modem so they can register it with their system.


----------



## susher (May 15, 2006)

If you are not getting an online light you don't have an strong enough signal
even if you are not provision for their network you get an online light. call for someone to come out


----------

